# Razia's Shadow: A Musical (2008)



## Gaybriel (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone know of this record?

For those who don't, it's a concept album combining two original stories written by Thomas Dutton, who also composed the orchestra tracks by himself on a computer (the budget/publicity for this disc has been horribly low for a Fueled By Ramen band), as well as taking on the voice of the two main characters of both stories. Dutton is the sole remaining member of a band called Forgive Durden. 

The many characters are portrayed through the voices of such bands as The Hush Sound, Panic At The Disco, The Matches, and Say Anything.

Thirteen tracks of epic win. 

Anyone heard it? Own it? Love it? Hate it?


----------



## Scautty (Sep 21, 2009)

Love it now!  Thanks to you!

I've almost got the song down (singing-wise, "The Oracle") so I'll get to recording it sometime ad getting it to you. :3


----------

